# Name this Val



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont have the name and its not a normal looking val. In high light it get streaks of brown. Was not easy taking a clear, detailed pic, but this should do.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i personally dont think thats even a val.
looks like a crypt or apono. of some sort.
hopefully someone with it will drop by soon.
good luck


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

+1 for crypt i dont think is a val


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

How quickly does it grow? 
Do you have any detailed pics of the lower stem, or even the root structure?

It looks a lot like what I have in my tank, and I am under the assumption it is Cryptocoryne Spiralis, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Crypt? Im confused, you are are looking at the plant with thin leaves growing from the ground all the way to the surface of the water right?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

yes, and it looks like a crypt.
vals dont have the stem within the centre of the leaves.
it does look like a very long crypt spiralis, and vals normally dont grow to a brown like that.


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I took a look at mine a little closer, and the leaf looks almost identical to yours.

The lower stem gets quite red, and the root structure is white, and is the same as other Cryptocoryne species in my tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Most likely to be Crypt retrospiralis


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I'll have to look into that type, as I've never heard of it. It will be nice to finally put a name to what I, and Sameer may have.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

h_s said:


> Most likely to be Crypt retrospiralis


Seems reasonable. Thanks.


----------

